# New goose and turkey gun



## Quakstakr (Nov 3, 2009)

mwakely said:


> Get the new A400 Xplor from Beretta and you'll have the hardest hitting sofest shooting gun money can buy! It only weighs 6.6 pounds.


*Do you own one*?


----------



## Bayport (Aug 29, 2009)

I have been using a Remington SP 10 for five years. So far great gun.


----------

